
Show HN: Flash is dead? Here is a stab at a replacement - 100-xyz
https://its-near.me/flash2/editor
======
lessname
It seems like you missed a // here: <script src="https:its-
near.me/js/svgjs/svg.min.js"></script> to <script src="https//:its-
near.me/js/svgjs/svg.min.js"></script>

~~~
100-xyz
Thanks a lot. Corrected. Its actually [https://...](https://...). :-)

------
schappim
For a real flash alternative checkout:
[https://tumult.com/hype/](https://tumult.com/hype/)

It boggles my mind that Tumult hasn’t been acquired by Adobe yet!

~~~
100-xyz
Tumult has been around for a while. Its not web based but an Apple
application.

------
100-xyz
I am also looking for advisors - those who can advise me on what features to
build out first. Previous experience with Flash desirable but not necessary.
Thanks.

------
100-xyz
This is at a proof of concept stage.

FEATURES

Web-Based Motion Graphics Editor

Export / Import Files

Exported Files can be played in a Player

Exported Files can be added to your web page

Bugs, suggestions etc welcome

